# Peeing in, Pooping out.



## fazillas (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey,

Does anyone have a pup who seems to prefer to poop outside but pee indoors?

Simba (3 and a half month) will poop outside most of the time but for some reason, he associates poo and pee as two different things. He will not pee outside. If I put him out, he will come right back in. I have left him out for a few minutes but he starts whining and crying and I let him back in. Within a few seconds of being indoors, he will urinate!

I know I should not let him in when he starts being dramatic but it's -40 degrees celcius and it's heartbreaking to have him out for too long, esp when the tears begin.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hmmm. That's very odd. Have you tried walking him first thing in the am? I would think if you take him for a walk, he will have no choice but to go outside. When it's time to pee, walk him each time, until he starts to prefer the outside rather than your precious carpet
Good luck and I hope it works!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

fazillas said:


> Hey,
> 
> Does anyone have a pup who seems to prefer to poop outside but pee indoors?
> 
> ...


Puppies don't learn to potty outside by "putting them out" You need to go out with him, STAY with him, and catch him in the act... at which time you have a HUGE "party". If he hasn't gone within 5 minutes, bring him back inside and into his crate or ex-pen. Try again an hour later.

The point is that he needs IMMEDIATE feedback for going outside, which you can't give him if you aren't right there beside him. At that age, he hasn't got a CLUE why you, the most important person in his life, are suddenly and intermittently shutting him outside, away from you.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

fazillas said:


> .... but it's -40 degrees celcius and it's heartbreaking to have him out for too long, esp when the tears begin.


:jaw: Where do you live!?!?!?!? The Arctic Circle? Who would want to pee outside in that weather. Your pee would freeze before it hit the ground.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie pees outside, but rarely poos outside. She thinks that is what the pee pads are for. This morning it is raining pretty hard and neither Rosie or Josie Wales would go out the door. Rosie back to pee pad, Josie Wales back to her litter box.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

fazillas said:


> Hey,
> 
> Does anyone have a pup who seems to prefer to poop outside but pee indoors?
> 
> ...


Does he have a pee pad to use inside for the time being when it is so cold? I would think a little body would freeze in a matter of minutes with temps that cold. Wholeheartedly agree with Karen' advice - you need to go out with him and then throw a party when he goes.


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

I have the opposite problem. Recently Eli has begun peeing outside but pooping inside! I have been trying to wait him out but he seems to be able to hold it longer than my patience or time I have available to walk him. He also seems to have stopped using the turf covered back porch which was his potty space for almost 3 months. That leaves me in a tight spot because we don't use potty pads and I am not always available to walk him. This potty thing is really hard! He's 6 months and we still have accidents almost daily unless I walk him every 2 hours. He only eats about 1 meal a day, 2 go in the garbage, and his water is controlled. It's a very frustrating time.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I read somewhere if you can not keep a good watch on your puppy during training and if they are not in their crate or X pin to keep them on a leash next to you at all times . I don't do that . I tried the pads and the first batch I bought worked really good. The second batch she would have nothing to do with it. they were different brands. Maybe that was why. 
When you do have success when going outside spend a good amount of time praising let your puppy know how happy that made you I still give a treat every time.The hole ordeal can take some time but it is well worth it. Maddie has been doing okay and is getting better and better the only accidents lately is when I go to use the rest room or take a shower. So I am going to start putting her in the Crate She does not like it and is hard for me to hear her cry.
Then again she used to cry while I was taking a shower


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

When Daisy and Beau were little, I would tell them "go potty" and say it over and over with them while I walked them on a leash in an area in the yard where they had gone before. When they would finally go, I would get really excited and say "good potty, good potty" and give them a little treat and pet them. I did the same thing whether it was a pee or a poop - so maybe that's how they came to know both actions were considered "going potty". I never let them out alone when they were little, I was too afraid a hawk would fly off with them! Even now, I watch by the window during the day and go out with them after sundown.... Coyotes and owls are around at night - and Daisy isn't much bigger than a rabbit!!!


----------



## fazillas (Nov 3, 2010)

I am so angry!

I had typed a good, long response, addressing everyone until the stupid dog jumped on the keyboard and I lost everything!!

So here is everything in a nut shell:

After reading the responses, we have been spending some quality peeing time together...

I spent a good 15 min with him outside but no pee. He came in and pee'd. I find that things are actually better when we go out after he has woken up from a nap, he will pee immediately but when he is in play/explore mode - not so good.

We started off using pee pads. I would set them in areas that he went the most...he would wriggle his cute little butt just off the pads and pee. Because it's so cold, we shall probably start using them again. The only thing I can think of to make him pee on them is to somehow get some pee on the pad and use that one...so he can sniff it...

Anyone here tried the product that makes the dog go where you use the product on?


----------

